# This designer has the most esquisite patterns I've seen



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/svetlana-gordon
Her work is minute, full of loving details, a real craftsmanship. I fell for the hexagons: I have a brand new dinner table and I want to decorate it. I wasnt sure which one I liked the best, so I bought both, since theyre really affordable to me. Now I just have to find a lovely, shiny yarn and read the instructions very carefuly (and be very patient with my learning curve). Ive never done entrelac, but now I found the pattern to learn it. Wish me luck!
A lotus flower in a hexagon: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hexagon-lotus-flower
or
Flowers in hexagon: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hexagon-kaleidoscope-patchwork-knitting

Which one do you like the best? What would be your yarn choice/colour choice?

And check out this stunning shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-shawl-blue-willow (didnt buy it, yet, I have a very long to-do list as it is, but it is in my favorites!)


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

If your new dinner table is round, I would go for the first one.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

thankyou for sharing this. I agree they are lovely


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> If your new dinner table is round, I would go for the first one.


The table is rectangular, I'm considering doing a table runner, but not lengthwise (the table is long, very long).


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Yes, I like the first one, but they are both beautiful.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! Thank you for sharing this!
I'm amazed at how anyone can imagine things, then figure out how to do it!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful patterns. She definitely has her own style, and I found the patterns to be very affordable. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are stunning patterns.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree..her designs are stunning. Some day.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Spectacular! Thanks for the links. Make a long scarf that fits your table and use it as scarf, also. Double use. Show it off. Maggie


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree..her designs are stunning. Some day.


There's a nice idea!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Best of luck to you! Those are very beautiful patterns!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, they are most certainly some impressive patterns


----------



## Linnier (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow her stuff is gorgeous. I'm a long, long way from knitting of that calibre, but it's certainly something to aspire to!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I like the second one best - the kaleidoscope patchwork. I like the colours but would add some magenta and/or fuscia because I favour the brighter colours. Of course it depends on your colour scheme and preferences.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

She does have some fabulous patterns. I have a wish list of her patterns.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

What a fantastic, different, designer. I have bookmarked 3 of her patterns that I would love to buy. I really love that wonderful shawl...
Thank you for the links. I wouldn't have found her without you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I could not advise you but they are all beautiful!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree, her designs are absolutely beautiful !!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Her work is beautiful,i love the lotus flower hexagon,good luck with what ever pattern you chose.


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello there. I'd go for the lotus, and I'd make it in colors that look natural for a flower, like a white center surrounded by green leaves. Then the background could be any color of your choice, as long as it's a color that allows the green leaves to show. Do let me know how this goes if you get around to it.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What stunningly beautiful knitting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I had to put her in my library. She has some stunning patterns and reasonably priced.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link...very interesting.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

THANKS for the link. Bought the Hexagon Lotus Flower. The pattern looks well written. Very explicit diagrams and step by step instructions. 

Now to get the nerve to begin LOL Must finish a few WIP first.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

My only comment on the patterns is...WOW!!!!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful patterns. I love them all.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! Her work is truly beautiful. I don't know if I could pick a favorite.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I agree she does beautiful designs.
Good luck with your table cover. Be sure and send us a picture when you are finished.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

cmendes said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/svetlana-gordon
> Her work is minute, full of loving details, a real craftsmanship. I fell for the hexagons: I have a brand new dinner table and I want to decorate it. I wasnt sure which one I liked the best, so I bought both, since theyre really affordable to me. Now I just have to find a lovely, shiny yarn and read the instructions very carefuly (and be very patient with my learning curve). Ive never done entrelac, but now I found the pattern to learn it. Wish me luck!
> A lotus flower in a hexagon: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hexagon-lotus-flower
> or
> ...


My, those are really stunning. I am having a hard time right now as there has been so much good stuff shown lately that I do not know where to start. These are gorgeous and can be used for anything at all. The leaves and flowers would make wonderful gifts as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

wow - she is amazing! I love them all. I would like to make the autumn leaves for friends.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! What original, creative ideas. I've bookmarked this page as I want to take time to study all of them. Thank yo so much for the link.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh wow! very impressive.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

She is a true artist. I'm not sure I could do justice to most of her patterns. I'll just admire.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Her patterns are amazing!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Very beautiful. Reminds me of Kaffe Fassett but with more muted colours.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful designer.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

thank you. I have saved her site to my Ravelry favorites.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Her patterns are gorgeous!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this designer's work. She is absolutely talented and creative. Love her designs!!


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

unbelievable!!!! talk about thinking outside the box. I had to get a couple of patterns already. she should have a publishing deal.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing this!
> I'm amazed at how anyone can imagine things, then figure out how to do it!


Me, too! In awe!!


----------



## MIMI M (Apr 18, 2012)

I like both. The second one has more options with the different colors, just personal preference. I liked the suggestion of also using it as a scarf, great idea. All the patterns are beautiful. Good luck, would love to see your finished project.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow!! I love her patterns. I think I like the second one best of those two. On her Ravelry page, I fell in love with her pumpkin and maple leaf patterns. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I like her designs also. Like her leaf pattern. The coat she used it for is beautiful


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Kaleidoscope might be a bit too busy looking in a large piece. I vote for Lotus!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Svetlana's are wonderful but much to complicated for little old me.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

she is friends with me on Facebook. A really nice gal and terribly talented. I own ALL of her patterns. She's a member or was a member of KP...that's how I found her...she posted a pattern for leaves but showed them used in a sweater...she wrote me a letter apologizing because when people went to buy the leaf pattern they thought they were buying the sweater pattern. I read her ad on ravelry so I knew what was up but she still offered me a refund. I didn't take it though and now her leaves are my next project after the Eden Prairie shawl


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Vique said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

The lotus flower in a hexagon is my pick but all her work is amazing!!!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all

I decided to do the hexagons, for now. It isn't space science, one only has to be familiarised with short rows. Just give it a try!
I just had to rewrite the rows sequences (she uses "/" as a separator, as to save space on the sheet, and I just wrote it all out separating rows by paragraphs and printing it out, to have somewhere to take notes and keep track of which I already did), but after doing 3 hexagons, I pretty much memorised the sequence(it's repetitive and easy, really).

I'll try the lotus, with a different yarn, later, and will let you know how it went.


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Seoulborn said:


> she is friends with me on Facebook. A really nice gal and terribly talented. I own ALL of her patterns. She's a member or was a member of KP...that's how I found her...she posted a pattern for leaves but showed them used in a sweater...she wrote me a letter apologizing because when people went to buy the leaf pattern they thought they were buying the sweater pattern. I read her ad on ravelry so I knew what was up but she still offered me a refund. I didn't take it though and now her leaves are my next project after the Eden Prairie shawl


And she also sounds like a nice person too! Got to love her (I'm following her on facebook, too).

[edited to correct typos]


----------

